# Navarre Pier 7/7/21



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes...Navarre...again.
Had it planned out. Got off at 6am this morning. Ran to the house, changed out of uniform, grabbed the rods and a bag of cigs out of the freezer and off to Pensacola Pier. Oh, crap...I'm seeing barracades by the parking lot. Dammit...pier is closed until 11 for the Blue Angels .

Run and gun back to 98 and turn east. Navarre, here I come. My original plan was fish P'cola until noon...then home to sleep. Going to Navarre...quitting at noon is out.

Surf is cooking at Navarre...and the inside water is green...June grass green to be exact. Stuff is thick. Head out to the end...the toilet is gone in the middle.( When you're old, that toilet is important.!)

Out on the end, a few big bobos have been caught. Bait was LYs, cigs, threadfin and Spanish sardines...and then baby bos showed up....and those air breathing, bait stealing flippers. Saw Flipper steal a Bobo that was right at the pier. June grass was out at the end, too. Had to clean the sabiki every throw for a while. Grass fouled my LY rig. Being the patient person I am...I rigged a snatch rig and started snatching cigs.

Later came the rain...hard driving rain, wind gusting like hell. I started throwing an XRap since Flipper was still there. Had a small king slam my XRap about 10 feet from the pier. Why Flipper didn't get him, I'll never know...but at least dry spell is broken. He hit the deck and then I found out I had horsed in a fish that was barely hooked. I never saw another king or Spanish the rest of the day, so headed home at 4 instead of noon.

Hopefully the next report with be from Pensacola Pier.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice report! And thanks for answering the question on my mind about the grass


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

sbrettphill said:


> Nice report! And thanks for answering the question on my mind about the grass


The grass was unbelievable.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that there is called a die-hard fisherman.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that there is called a die-hard fisherman.
> jack


Jack, if I'd known how bad the rain and wind was going to be, I'd have left before the storm. My hardcore days are gone. I used to love fishing lightning storms for Kings until I got zapped several years back. Knocked out, left on the end of the pier out cold while everyone else unassed the pier and several weeks of after effects killed my hardcore days.


----------

